# SizzleQ  Burgers



## Vermin999 (Oct 26, 2013)

Sams Club has these Sizzle Q flat tops and I have been eying them for a while and finally picked one up.

Set it up on my Santa Maria Grill and used Mesquite charcoal for fuel and a ring from a WSM to keep the coals under the flattop.




80/20 burgers grilling up




Burger topped with pepper jack cheese and the other with Colby jack cheese. These cheeses were the cheese I had smoke a couple of weeks ago.




I couldn't make up my mind so I buttered one side of a couple of pieces of bread and added some cheese to each.




My burger


----------



## bbquzz (Oct 26, 2013)

Very cool John, kind of wish I had seen the Sizzle Q before I had a SS plate made ala Basaltic BBQ. The burgers look super!


----------



## Vermin999 (Oct 26, 2013)

bbquzz said:


> Very cool John, kind of wish I had seen the Sizzle Q before I had a SS plate made ala Basaltic BBQ. The burgers look super!



I looked into getting a nickel plated grill plate like Gregs too but it was too steep for me so this will have to do.


----------



## Bosko (Oct 27, 2013)

Very cool
does it pick up the smoke flavor even though it's fried?


LOL.............watch this guy he bought one funny video......

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GI7iZiuIusE


----------



## Griff (Oct 27, 2013)

V9 that is a fine looking burger.


----------



## bigwheel (Oct 27, 2013)

Mighty fine looking burgers and cooking apparatus.


----------



## bknox (Oct 27, 2013)

Looks excellent. I like the toasted bread too.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 29, 2013)

Excellent looking burger!


----------



## boozer (Oct 30, 2013)

Bosko said:


> Very cool
> does it pick up the smoke flavor even though it's fried?
> 
> 
> ...


 That there's a nice crust on that fee-lay, boy!


----------



## Smokey James (Nov 15, 2013)

Nice man. Well executed!


----------



## bknox (Nov 18, 2013)

For once I remembered to eat before visiting the forum  Nice looking burgers! Frying the bread a bit is like icing on the cake.


----------

